# skip shift?



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

i dont wanna sound dumb but should i get it? whats it about?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If you search the term 'skip shift' either on this site or on the internet itself, you are likely to find more than you'll ever want or need to know about it. It's been around longer than the 04-06 GTO has. What we don't need is another thread on the subject..............


----------

